# Cinnamon's baby.. Help name him.



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cinnamon gave birth to a single buckling. Both are doing great. Smooth birth all on her own. Trying to think of names..... Any suggestions?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes cute....How about Moose : )


----------



## HomesteadRed (Feb 28, 2013)

If you're sticking with spices... How about clove? Or basil? But I have to admit, Moose is so cute too! He's an adorable little guy!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

How bout Tobasco? You could call him Toby...


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww all of those are cute... My daughter said Reese. She said he kinda looks like a Reese's peanut butter cup lol


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm really liking Moose and Tabasco too lol


----------



## HomesteadRed (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh! I change my vote to Tabasco! adorable!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

So what's his name??


----------



## dodgecitynubians (Mar 5, 2013)

How about Nutmeg?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG he is precious!!!
Ummm..... Name...... Copper??? LoL


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

That's cute...poor thing doesn't have a name yet. Lol I promised my daughter she could name him and I have told her all of these but she hasn't decided yet. Lol I call him baby for now.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Rusty...


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

C-3PO 

Like the bronze robot on star wars lol


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

How about All-Spice?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Love all of those I will defiantly pass them to her.  hopefully she will pick something soon lol


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well he finally has a name.... She is dead set on it no matter what we suggest lol so....

Introducing....Reese's Peanut Butter Cup 
Reese for short lol


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

Good one


----------



## Bellaboo (Mar 4, 2013)

Such a cute baby


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I like Moose! Such a cutie, too.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, oops, should have gone to the next page 

Reeses are my favorite kind of candy!


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

He is adorable, and the name she picked is perfect!


----------

